# I have a sick baby need ideas and some help please new to this



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

Im not sure how old he is a friend of a friend gave me bilbo they pulled him from his mom because he was a triplet and hes a billy. ive had him for about 2 weeks he was eatting fine the first week i was giveing him the milk replacer they gave me he had bad diareah so at the advice of a friend i switched him to canned condensed milk and his diareah was clearing up i ran out of milk but had some powdered milk same ingrediants as canned milk i mixed it up and he drank one bottle then he wouldnt drink last night this morning the scours was back in full force he wont take a bottle and hes been sipping tiny bits of water from the water bowl i provided for him the diareah was orange at first then bright yellow and kinda frothy hes up walking arround and was even running arround in the back yard with the dog his stomach isnt bloated hes acting like he dont know what the bottle is can you please help me out with some suggestions as to what this might be im new at this


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

The problem is probably because of switching milk even though same ingredients. You can use whole cow milk for him. Others with more experience should come on here and let you know more details. I don't do much bottle feeding. I would for now give him electrolytes for a bottle. You can use something like Pedialyte or get something specific for animals.

That is great that you were willing to take him in. There is a lot of good info on here and if you do a search on this site, you will probably find other threads with this exact same problem.


----------



## julieq (Jan 28, 2011)

We bottle feed all our kids.  We use raw goat milk when we can, but otherwise just regular store bought cows milk (regular, not low fat).  The only time we had a problem with diarrhea was early on when we used a powdered goat milk replacer.  We haven't used powdered milk since then and don't have any problems with diarrhea.  After the first week or so we make sure the kids have a little bit of hay to start nibbling on for rumen development.


----------



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

thats the problem he wont take the bottle i did notice hes been sipping water from the bowl i provided but not alot hes been butting me with his head but when i offer the bottle to him he spits it out he hasnt ate anything since yesterday he cant be that old hes still got his dried up cord attached im perplexed why he wont take his bottle im unsure what to do hes not acting sick he was out side running arround in the yard a few mins ago he couldnt have ate anything poisonious my back yard is dirt  no grass or weeds or anything for him to eat back there


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2011)

step one:

mix a couple teaspoons of baking soda with a small amount of warm water and give this to him orally, A small medicine dropper or 3 cc syringe to the side of his mouth works well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2011)

YOu need to put him back on the milk replace if it is for goats.
 otherwise her is a recipee that I have had great success with.  

Don't give him too much at one feeding, start back with 3 or 4 oz, or just try a couple oz.

But this is after you get the scours under control. Feed him no milk until scours are under control. 

More people will start giving you electrolyte ideas and coccidiosis instructions.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2011)

you can give him some pepto-bismo, like 30 cc, but if he has an infeciton like coccidiosis, which he may, this wont help in the long run.


if you think he is near 4 to 5 weeks old he will need to be treated for coccidiosis.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2011)

this is off the post, Goat Has the Runs:  From Roll:  Tractor supply Store or co-op carries cocci medicine

Re: Baby goat has the runsThe only way to *know* is a fecal....but....

At 5 weeks, she's at the right age for coccidiosis.
Also, at 5 weeks, she SHOULD be nibbling hay and trying grain...that shouldn't be the 'problem'.

I would treat her for 7 days w/ DiMethox, 1cc per 5# day one, 1cc per 10# days 2-7, then repeat in 21 days.

You can order it from Jeffers Livestock Supply

I would also give her a B shot to fortify her...some Probiotics...I personally wouldn't give her milk while she's scouring, I'd use something like "Revitalyte Gelling", which will give her nutrients and firm up her poo.

I don't use anything to stop the poops unless it's phenominally runny / explosive and / or  I *know* it's a dietary reaction to something...it's nature's way of getting the 'funk' out, and stopping that process can be worse than letting it happen.

DO NOT wait to treat her, cocci can and will kill in a day or so's time if it's running rampant in her innards, and when it doesn't kill, it can scar the intestines for life and make a goat 'fail to thrive'.

Good luck.


----------



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

so do i use a syringe to feed him what ever Hi is because he refuses the bottle he just strated doing that this morning ive been trying to get him to drink some karo syrup and warm water all day he will take small sips from the bowl i plced there for him but wont suck the bottle
he cant be more then 2 weeks old maybe 3 at the most


----------



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

im sure hes not more then 2 or 3 weeks old they said he got some colostrum he still has his umbiblical cord attached hes not crying he is grinding his teeth


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2011)

My milk replacement recipe:
Take One gallon whole milk
Poor out 1 guart and then add
1 cup buttermilk
1cup canned condensed milk
1 cup honey(optional)

You can also add some yogurt yogurt to the bottles

When bottle feeding hold bottle down low to the ground like an udder would be so baby has to kneel down for the milk. Their front end should be lower than their back end when the drink.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi is "Him"    I am a bad proof reader

Get some baking soda in him with some kind of dropper or sryinge with no needle, It may not be easy, just do a cc or so at a time.  
Corn syrup is good energy, but will give them scours.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2011)

A baby refusing the bottle and grinding his teeth is a very sick baby.  Teeth grinding is associated with pain.

I would take him to a vet if you're not experienced with baby goat care.  I suspect several things - acidosis, entero are two of them.  Unfortunately kids crash fast.

If he were here, I'd make baking soda balls (mix enough water in baking soda so it clumps, and force small balls of it into him to get about 1 tsp in him every 4 hrs).  I'd give a dose of veggie oil (3 cc) 2x a day.  I'd give C&D antitoxin (10 cc orally, 10 cc SQ) every 12 hrs.  B Complex injection (3 cc) 4x a day.  BoSe, 1/4 cc (vet rx).


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

Budlady said:
			
		

> not be bashed by terms and stuff i dont understand my baby wont take his bottle and im trying to figure out how i can get him to eat maybe i should just take him to the vet thanks for all your cross posts but still didnt get any help


Is this post referring to this thread? I didn't see any bashing, just folks trying to be helpful... 

I bottle feed mine the same way as julieq- goat's milk if I have it, vitamin D whole milk from the grocery store if I don't.  I don't add anything to the cow's milk except a bit of PolyViSol.  I've never used milk replacer because I've never heard anything good about it.

What's the honey for 20kidsonhill?  Mine bounce off the walls enough as it is without all that extra sugar... 

Kids sometimes have a tough time accepting the bottle when they're pulled from the dam.  If the kid was on the dam for 2 or 3 weeks and the owner just pulled him and handed him over it'd be a small miracle if you didn't have problems with it.  Do you know if the previous owner was bottle feeding successfully? Hopefully with a little bit (or a whole lot) of patience you can get him going and get the scours resolved.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

And what Kate said.


----------



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

i live in a rural commuity and i called the vet he said he would look at him for a 200.00 dollar deposit that i dont have today i dont get payed till monday so i cant take him to the vet maybe your not understanding what i am posting  and yeah things happen at bad time my mother inlaw passed 2 weeks ago and we used all our savings to bury her so we are broke. 

hes been here for 3 weeks doing finse eatting from a bottle this morning he just quit eatting i was feeding him condensed canned milk and his poop was starting to get hard he couldnt have been more the 2 or 3 days old and i dont thinkthe guy was bottle feeding him he wanted nothing to do with him he dont want any billys only does. so me being the animal lover i am took pity on him and now this happens


----------



## elevan (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, so he's been being bottle fed for the past 3 weeks - right?

And you ran out of what he had been being fed in the bottle and now he won't take it - right?

Have you gone out and gotten some more of what he was getting to see if he would take it again? (sorry if you have and I missed it somewhere)

Maybe if he's drinking water from a bowl, you could try to get him to drink his milk from a bowl too?

He should also be nibbling on hay by now...

I might also call the vet back and ask how much he would charge to run a fecal for cocci - you collect a sample and take it in right away...many vets will run a sample for farm animals without seeing them first...a dog vet can even run a fecal for you.

And please if you don't understand a term or something that we say, just ask us to explain it for you.  It's no big deal.  There is a huge learning curve when you're getting started.

Hope your little guy gets better soon.


----------



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

please accept my appoligies its been a rough couple of weeks like i said earlier my motherinlaw died on the 9th we had to use our saving and all the rest of our money for the funeral home so we are pretty much broke here. we got Bilbo on the 11th i just gave him that one bottle i didnt think it would hurt him i live far away from the store its 40 miles to walmart or any grocery store from where i live thats why i didnt run out and get more everything out here including those store close at night the little store out here didnt open till 10 am and i did go get him more canned milk for a hefty fee lol when i tryed to give him that he refused and this stuff started and i made a mistake i said kayro syrup its corn syrup i put in his water lol he saw the dog take a sip and he tried it and has been sipping it ever since all day not alot but small sips. the teeth grinding calmed  down alot now hes watching tv on his rug looking quite content


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

I think it was dietary upset from a milk change...but that's only a guess.

I would:  
Try and get some B vitamin (it's pretty cheap at farm stores) and give him 1-2 cc of that.  
Give him some probiotics...if you can't find a tube of ProBios at the feed store, 1 tsp of plain cultured yogurt will be better than nothing.
Switch him over gradually to plain old vitamin D milk.  No additives, just milk.

Good luck.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mom-in-law.  It's good that he's feeling a little better.

Since you were successfully bottle feeding him before and then he started refusing I would follow Kate's instructions as best you can at this time.

Edited to add: We posted at the same time- Rolls suggestions are good ones too.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 28, 2011)

Yogurt really does work wonders. I had a couple of not weaned bucklings dropped on my doorstep this past spring. They had the runs and along with worming they got two spoonfuls of yogurt every day. They returned to normal within the week.


----------



## Budlady (Jan 28, 2011)

lol ill try some yogurt i have some here but its all strawberry and banana im not gona try any of that one bout of him being sick is enough for me he was sleeping most of the day he would get up to play with my kelpie lol but i think he had an upset stomach and some gas no more fooling arround he will get whole milk from heb and thats all ill also put his hay back down tommrow and his water  bowl is full ill let him sleep till he crys for a bottle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Here's hoping for a full recovery! 

Your doing a great job! Just keep it going.


----------

